# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  vMvare ESXi 5.5.0 проблема загрузки процессора в нескольких виртуальных машинах

## flier

Доброго времени. Помогите решить проблему нагрузки на сервер на esxi 5.5.0.
Собственно есть внутри 3 виртуальные машины. 
1. Сервер 1с на дебиане кажется 4м, но к мену претензий нет
2. CentOS 6,5 в котором крутится postgres
3. Win2008 server с терминалом и шарой, в котором сидят штук 8 пользователей. 1с 8.3.6, браузер фаерфокс последний.

Процессор у всего этого добра стоит XeonE3-1220, 32gb. ОЗУ на виртуальные машины выделено столько что половина свободной в каждой стоит в пик нагрузки.
Когда пользователь один, нормально сижу в 1с, скорость вполне приемлемая, хотя надо сказать могло бы и побыстрее работать. 8 пользователей - просто ад. Фаерфокс в винсервере грузит 100% процессора.
Сейчас в настройках виртуалок стоит numer of virtual sokets 4, number of core per socet 1.
Посоветуйте, может каким то иным образом поменять вышеописанные настройки CPU на каждую виртуалку?

----------

